# My first "real" Book... Important Topic



## Damon Rambo (Nov 25, 2013)

I wrote my first real book. It is fairly short; I would say concise and to the point. I am not sure of my writing ability, but I believe the subject matter is vitally important, and largely unaddressed in mainstream evangelicalism. I apologize for the ostentatious cover and video ad. The cover, and video ad are meant to appeal to the kind of people who most need to read the book...

*Thesis*: Postmodernism and political correctness (which are related, but separate issues) have combined in our modern culture to create a feeling-driven movement, or subculture. This feeling-driven culture has so inundated our minds, that we tend to be led astray in all that we do as Christians. It has corrupted the Church, and its worship services. It has corrupted our missions. It has corrupted our Bible studies (and not just in the way you think.... you might be surprised, if you read the book). It has become a new kind of hermeneutic, that stands between the believer, and the biblical text, and helps to lead astray even the best and brightest among us. There is a "traitor" in our minds...a feeling driven mindset, that refuses to allow us access to the pure biblical text.

Would love, LOVE feedback!! 

Buy the Book (Paperback)

Buy the Book (Kindle)


[video=youtube;6C-ritKYceg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C-ritKYceg[/video]


----------



## Damon Rambo (Nov 25, 2013)

BY the way, if you are a blogger, and wish to post a review of the book, I will be glad to send you a free .mobi file (please do not post it publicly!) for your Kindle or E-Reader...

Please just send me a P.M.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought I would post the link to the Intro, and first part of the first chapter, if anyone is interested. 

https://www.goodreads.com/reader/47...eturn_to=/book/show/18948693-a-traitor-within


I wrote this book because of pastoral issues. I couldn't find another book describing these things to my congregation. Does anyone know of other books dealing with how postmodernism and political correctness have influenced the church?


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 26, 2013)

Damon Rambo said:


> I thought I would post the link to the Intro, and first part of the first chapter, if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/reader/47...eturn_to=/book/show/18948693-a-traitor-within
> 
> ...



I'm thinking just about anything by David Wells would address this. (Probably many of the works of Os Guinness would as well!)


----------



## Damon Rambo (Nov 26, 2013)

Hamalas said:


> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would post the link to the Intro, and first part of the first chapter, if anyone is interested.
> ...




I know nothing of Os Guinness. I have read Wells' works, way back when, but I was worried that Wells is a bit academic for the lay reader. The elderly ladies at our church look at me with apprehension when I try to hand them something that is filled with big words, and heavily footnoted! 

In terms of his content, I remember he addressed postmodernism at some length, but I cannot remember if he addressed political correctness, or the corruption of biblical text with a western feeling-orientated mindset. Does he? I do seem to remember (though its been a while, and it is a bit fuzzy) him discussing in "The Courage to Be Protestant" postmodernism's corruption of the biblical text, though. Of course, a lot of people have discussed that subject in isolation. But I think the issue is much larger and more pervasive than that. That's why this book is meant to be highly accessible and easy to read (meant to be...cannot say whether or not I actually achieved that goal), because I want it in the hands of the average Christian, who might not normally pick up a larger, more complex volume.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 26, 2013)

Look at Byron Yawn's book "Suburbianity." It deals at a popular level with postmodernism, although he calls it "suburbianity." 

Suburbianity: What Have We Done to the Gospel? Can We Find Our Way Back to Biblical Christianity?: Byron Forrest Yawn: 9780736950411: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Damon Rambo (Nov 26, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Look at Byron Yawn's book "Suburbianity." It deals at a popular level with postmodernism, although he calls it "suburbianity."
> 
> Suburbianity: What Have We Done to the Gospel? Can We Find Our Way Back to Biblical Christianity?: Byron Forrest Yawn: 9780736950411: Amazon.com: Books



That actually looks really good! I will check it out.


----------



## MW (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your publication.



Damon Rambo said:


> It has become a new kind of hermeneutic, that stands between the believer, and the biblical text, and helps to lead astray even the best and brightest among us.



Is this just another way of saying that our preconceived ideas and prior commitments affect the way we interpret Scripture?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats on the book.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Nov 26, 2013)

armourbearer said:


> Congratulations on your publication.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but I think it goes beyond preconceived "ideas". It has advanced to something more like precognitive conditioning. A preconceived idea can be corrected with words. As in, "No, its not like that, it is like this." With the feeling driven movement, its more like the words themselves are in constant flux based on the mood and desire of the reader. Its an intuitive thing.

How do you correct a person who holds their own feelings as final arbiter of truth? (Speaking in terms of man...God is sovereign)


----------

